# Stir crazy...



## Tabitha (Nov 24, 2007)

Let me whine for a moment.....

Boo-Hoo, it's 40 degrees here in Texas & it's raining. Last week it was 80 degrees & the sun was shining. People who choose to live in TX do so because we don't do cold weather!!!! Wha, wha, boo, hoo!

I am about to go stir crazy. We don't go out in this whether which to you northerners I am sure sounds pissy & crazy, but that is how it is down here.

I am bored out of my mind & don't feel like making bath & body items. I want to make something else... maybe scrapbook a bit...maybe go out to a movie if we did not have to GO OUT to do that... moan whine, moan whine..


----------



## webstorewebsites (Nov 24, 2007)

Tab, I would trade with you in a heartbeat. It hasn't rained or gotten cold here in SoCal for so long I forgot what it was like. This state is the pits. =/


----------



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Boo-Hoo, it's 40 degrees here in Texas & it's raining. Last week it was 80 degrees & the sun was shining. People who choose to live in TX do so because we don't do cold weather!!!! Wha, wha, boo, hoo!



It's barely getting that cold in northern Utah and we're here for the cold weather and the snow. I was wearing a tank top last weekend outside because the weather was so warm. It's nearly December and we don't have any snow in our mountains.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL Tab your like me.. I hate going out in the rain.. but we havent really gotten any yet.. just really FREAKIN COLD!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 25, 2007)

Tab, I can totally relate! Even though I'm in RI right now, I seem to freeze much quicker than the 'real' RIers and rarely want to get out then either!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 25, 2007)

I would gladly trade 40 degree weather for the balmy 15 degrees I drove to work in the other morning.  And Snow????  I FREAKIN HATE SNOW!!

I miss California!!  Have I said that before?   :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 25, 2007)

webstore, I was born & raised in SoCa, that is probbaly why I am moaning so much about 40 degrees :roll: .


----------



## webstorewebsites (Nov 26, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> webstore, I was born & raised in SoCa, that is probbaly why I am moaning so much about 40 degrees :roll: .



OK.. now I get it.. lol


----------



## Bret (Nov 26, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Let me whine for a moment.....
> 
> Boo-Hoo, it's 40 degrees here in Texas & it's raining. Last week it was 80 degrees & the sun was shining. People who choose to live in TX do so because we don't do cold weather!!!! Wha, wha, boo, hoo!
> 
> I am about to go stir crazy. We don't go out in this whether which to you northerners I am sure sounds pissy & crazy, but that is how it is down here.



Doesn't sound pissy/crazy to me. I lived in Yoakum TX for 2-3 years when I was grade school. Coming from the Chicago area, I was shocked when they took us outside to catch snowflakes on black construction paper. And then let us out of school early. You call that snow??  

We had freezing rain mixed with snow yesterday, all day. Not much fun to go outside and feed the horses in that.


----------

